# Standards



## LindaR (May 3, 2009)

Hi! I am looking/researching a future puppy. I want a black, blue, or silver standard.

I have a white toy female (really don't want another white!) who is 12 years old and still pretty much acts like a puppy!

I live in New Mexico and would really to find a breeder from NM, AZ, CA, CO, TX........a fairly close radius, but am more concerned with finding a great breeder with an excellent reputation for healthy dogs with great temperments.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck in your search. My obedience trainer has a blue standard, and she's a lovely girl.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Contact Laurel Berg. She is in Conifer, CO and she just had a litter out of a Silver dog and Blue bitch (303) 838-9252.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Contact the Enchanted Poodle Club of New Mexico. They would be more then happy to help you. The Enchanted Poodle Club, Inc. - Home Page


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Wishing you the best of luck in your search : ))) !!!

There are many good breeders in CA also, but prices in CA are much higher than TX or CO, for example, so you might want to consider that also 

I like Grandeur www.grandeurs.net; and Avion in CA. 

I like Antigua in TX. 

BUT, those are all just my personal "likes", you should do your own research into their lines and see what you like or not .

I am sure that Cbrand definitely recommended fantastic breeder if you want to go with CO. 

Again, best of luck : ))))


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

CA breeders:

Peggy Mcdill Espree show dogs 

Chris Bailey Jaset poodles 

Baroque Standard 

Levade Standard Poodles 


I like Antiqua in TX also and Laurel Berg in CO


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Darla and Mary have Sterling...Chrystal Gallant Standard Poodles. They are in FL but Sterling is quite popular with the ladies - wink and a nudge if you know what I mean!

They could tell you where he is expecting pups.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You could try Desert Reef Poodles, Karen is in St. George Utah, which is just on the border of AZ and Utah.

Desert Reef Poodles - Desert Reef

This is the breeder I got my black, Vegas. He has an amazing temperament.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Susan Fraser at Bibelot Poodles in Canada is planning a litter this Fall and next Spring. She is one of the premier silver breeders in North America with field champions, conformation champions and obedience champions around the world.


----------

